# Masterbuilt 30" Electric Smoker on sale



## mgbgt (Jan 2, 2010)

Not real sure how good of price this really is but it seems fairly decent to me. Just thought I would pass it along to those who are thinking about one.

Masterbuilt 20070106 30-Inch Electric Smokehouse Smoker, Black $194 and free Prime shipping
Masterbuilt 20070106 30-Inch Electric Smokehouse Smoker, Black

Link [amazon.com]

List Price: $359.00 
Price: $194.00 & eligible for free shipping with Amazon Prime 
You Save: $165.00 (46%) 

Product Features
2-1/2-cubic-foot electric smoker with powder-coated steel exterior 
4 smoking racks; push-button digital control panel; 24-hour timer; auto shut-off 
Thermostat-controlled electric temperature; insulated for energy-efficient cooking 
Air damper; side-loading wood tray; removable drip pan and rear-mounted grease pan 
Measures approximately 19-1/2 by 18-2/7 by 34 inches


----------



## ronp (Jan 2, 2010)

I think that is the old model.

The current model from Masterbuilt is. 30" Black with Window - Model 20070110. There have been many upgrades on the new model and would recommend getting the new model. It seems like Walmart, Home Depot and Lowes is carring them also.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 2, 2010)

These are the old models,

Cabela's has them regular price for $199.99

Bass Pro has them regular price for $199.94


----------



## insight (Jan 2, 2010)

This may be a dumb or even redundant question but I just gotsta know:


Is there a NEWER model 30" MES that has the see-thru meat-porno window,  "replaceable" element, internal meat thermometer, and internal light.....or is that only available with the NEW 40 incher? Me be corn-fused here!


----------



## ronp (Jan 2, 2010)

Check http://masterbuilt.com/pm-smokers.html I think so.


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 3, 2010)

New 30" Model #20070910
New 40" Model #20070710 

20070110 & 20070106 are older models that may or may not have the new chip loader, but do not have the replaceable heating element.

Model #20070710 has "Replaceable" 1200 watt element, black sides, SS door w/window, meat temp. probe, light and smaller chip loader.

Cabelas in-store price was $349 for the new 40" and the new 30" was $199.


TJ


----------



## promisekeeper (Jan 21, 2010)

Is this the new one or the old one?
http://cabelasflyers.dirxion.com/5se...eId=7.0.3.0001

Thanks!!
Scott


----------

